# Indoor Aviary Cage for sale or swap.



## fiona_951 (May 27, 2008)

Hiya, 

I have for sale a hexagonal indoor aviary bird cage for sale or swap. 

Roughly it is around 6ft 6inches, and about 3ft 6inches wide. I can take exact measurements if anyone wants them, no problem =) Give me a pm if you want exact measurements or any photos. I will add photos at some point during the week though anyway.

It has previously had lovebirds in it but it is still in very good, clean condition. Could house untold numbers of budgies! Haha It has loads of accesible doors that are all still in good working condition. Comes with perches and food and water bowls, some basically still new! Has rollers on the feet which can be removed but allow for movement if necessary. Has removable cleaning 'draws' to make things easier. It is a tealy green type colour with a cream top. 

Can be flat packed for easy pick up and assembles/dissembles really easily and tidily. 

Will take £100 or nearest offer, or possibly swap for a parrot cage. =)

Just so you have something to go on, it's this one here but in different colours,

Montana Cages Villa Redondo Bird Aviary Parakeet Cage

THANKS! PM me for any more info =)

Fiona.


----------



## fiona_951 (May 27, 2008)

Okay, so i'm gonna take the price down to £90. 

If anyone is interested, get in touch =)


----------



## lizard1980 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi is this still for sale?

I will take it at asking price of £90 if ok?

I have sent you a PM as well. I'll happily pick it up and pay cash on collection.

Thanks.


----------



## lizard1980 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi i've tried calling you again about returning the bird cage as it doesn't meet the description you provided in the above post.

Can you please return the call on the number I gave you in the message? Many thanks.

PM sent as well in case you are not reading this thread.


----------



## lizard1980 (Apr 1, 2011)

For clarity, I have posted a private message received from fiona_951 below:

"Hi,

Sorry, I work all day and have been busy all evening with family so didn't get your call. 

However, I will not be able to refund you your money as it was being sold as seen. I didn't pressure you into the sale and you seemed quite happy to take it there and then. You looked over the cage at my house and had every opportunity to ensure it was the cage you wanted and was in good enough condition for you, (nearly new). There was no damage to the cage prior to you taking it and thus, how do I know it wasn't damaged in transit. I have turned down other people interested in the cage and haven't taken numbers for them etc so I would be at a great loss if I did take the cage back from you. Sorry to inform you of this but there's not much I can do. 

I did say it was sold as seen and there was no agreement on a return or anything... Sorry, you were quite happy to take it after checking it over. 

Sorry,

Fiona."


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If you saw the cage when you picked it up you must have been happy with it or you wouldnt have paid for it!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm gonna agree with Fiona's reply. YOU COLLECTED IT, you saw it first hand. YOU decided to hand over cash.

Now if you have found another cage cheaper, then that's not the sellers fault, that is totally down to you. 
Just because YOU have now decided it is not what you want, then you'll have to sell it on. Wasn't posted to you, so you can't say it dosen't match the advert. You collected it, you saw it with eyes, you paid your money, you took it away. 

I'd say it's tuff. No returns.


----------



## fiona_951 (May 27, 2008)

Thanks guys! Really appreciate that people are seeing it from my point of view. Unfortunately i'm being threatened with small claims court, so don't really know what to do!? 

But again, glad people can see it from my point of view.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

fiona_951 said:


> Thanks guys! Really appreciate that people are seeing it from my point of view. Unfortunately i'm being threatened with small claims court, so don't really know what to do!?


On what grounds? He saw something, liked it, gave you money and left. Even a shop doesn't need to take returns if they don't want to.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

fiona_951 said:


> Thanks guys! Really appreciate that people are seeing it from my point of view. Unfortunately i'm being threatened with small claims court, so don't really know what to do!?
> 
> But again, glad people can see it from my point of view.


Well, he can threaten as much as he wants. Isn't gonna make the law go on his side. Plus he'd be paying for the court costs upon losing and being made a fool of by the Judge.
Seems to me, he came, he saw, he liked, he bought. He got home and broke it himself in temper to get it up, now wants money back because he broke/damaged it.


----------



## fiona_951 (May 27, 2008)

Thanks again guys, that what I thought the case was, but apparently it isn't the same branding as the one I used as a reference =( So, apparently, even though i'm a private seller I am false advertising. =( 

Although, it is now broken as well =( So don't know what i'm going to do with it! Such a rubbish situation!

Cheers for support though =) greatly appreciated =)


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Surely tho false advertisement doesnt count when they came and VEIWED it and saw the make..not like you did it over the net said its this one (posted link) and sent out a different thing.


----------



## fiona_951 (May 27, 2008)

That's what I would have thought =( Also, it wasn't intentional false advertisement! I just used it as a reference picture, AND that is the cage we were told it was when we bought it, of course, it didn't really matter to us at the time. =( SO bad. And i'm SO busy recently I just haven't had time to settle it =(


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

fiona_951 said:


> That's what I would have thought =( Also, it wasn't intentional false advertisement! I just used it as a reference picture, AND that is the cage we were told it was when we bought it, of course, it didn't really matter to us at the time. =( SO bad. And i'm SO busy recently I just haven't had time to settle it =(


If you've not heard anything then I'd forget about it, if he manages to find a solicitor to take his case (which would likely cost more than the £90 he paid), then you can deal with it then.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Surely tho false advertisement doesnt count when they came and VEIWED it and saw the make..not like you did it over the net said its this one (posted link) and sent out a different thing.


Totally agree:2thumb:


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

not just that but the small claims court dont accept claims for under £100 :whistling2:

ignore the muppit, they got no chance in hell legally as they inspected before buying, would be different story if you delivered.

dont waste your time on idiots like them, its not worth the stress:2thumb:


----------



## fiona_951 (May 27, 2008)

Oh, thanks guys... Unfortunately he wants his money back and he knows where I live and isn't being quite persistant about it =( 

Is it true small claims court won't take claims under £100!? Because if that's the case... Lol I'm a little more hopeful about it. 

It's just bad because the money he paid me for it has already been spent on bills, and i'm a student, so I don't even have the money to give back. Urgh! I wish I didn't even bother! =(


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

He saw it before he brought it!
It doesn't matter if the branding is different! He still looked at it and paid you.
Not a court in the country would find on his side.
If he takes you to court it will just end up costing him money.
Plus if he turns up at your house phone the police as that is harassment.


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Hi i dont usually venture on this section much but just read through from the beginning of post and it interested me, as has already been stated you dont have anything to worry about, the chap came to take a look, saw it wasnt exactly what you had described and had the opportunity to say no but didnt, a transaction occured, once the money is handed over and the item has left your house thats it, So dont worry yourself anymore about talk of solicitors, they wont take his case on hun!!
Also if he does keep harrassing you then do call the police.....


----------



## fiona_951 (May 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone, i'm really worried now though, just had a letter through my door saying that if I don't co-operate withing 14 days he's seeking legal action. Problem is, i'm working pretty much straight now for the next almost 3 weeks... I have two jobs... So, don't even know when i'll get time to do it.

Urgh. I think i'm just gonna have to give him his money back and try and sell it elsewhere, even though he's managed to break it... 

Rubbish! I'm never selling anything on a forum ever again. Lol


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

fiona_951 said:


> Thanks everyone, i'm really worried now though, just had a letter through my door saying that if I don't co-operate withing 14 days he's seeking legal action. Problem is, i'm working pretty much straight now for the next almost 3 weeks... I have two jobs... So, don't even know when i'll get time to do it.
> 
> Urgh. I think i'm just gonna have to give him his money back and try and sell it elsewhere, even though he's managed to break it...


Why? Please do not let this man bully you, he has no case, and is relying on scare tactics to try to get his money back. Maybe you should try ringing the citizens advice or even the police and getting their advice? It'll calm your mind at least. 
Actually, come to think of it, if you're a student then students advice may be able to help you? Mine helped me when my landlord was trying to scam us and even got us a free solicitor.


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

Small claims

Small Claims Court made easy. Low cost debt and cash recovery.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

he has threatened you withthe letter "i want my money back or im seeking legal advice" thats pressuring you,,,,,your worried as he knows where your house is....inform the police of the whole thing, and say (im not being sexist but its worth a shot) as a female who feels intimidated by him you didnt know what else to do other then contact them....the police have to log it so if this lad goes to a solicitor you have police records to back up he threatened you..personally tho I wouldnt worry. Also he broke it!!!! so unless he repairs it and is prepared to take a lesser fee back (shops dont have to pay back full price for returned items) he can jog on!!!

Ohhhh out of interest dont you need a recepit to return items???? wonder if he has one


----------



## natopecker (Oct 10, 2010)

As everyone else has said, 

Did you take any photos of it before you sold it, proving it was all in working order etc.


----------



## fiona_951 (May 27, 2008)

Unfortunately no, I didn't get any photos =( Because I didn't think it would cause this much of a problem I didn't think i'd need any =( 

My parents are calling him tomorrow to settle it because to be honest, i'm in way to far over my head, I was just trying to get rid of some stuff I had spare, didn't expect it to come back and kick me in the face =(

Cheers everyone though.


----------

